
Tesla truck to cost less than $50k - t23
https://electrek.co/2019/06/02/tesla-pickup-truck-price-f150-elon-musk/
======
eiji
So it'll cost $100k minus $10k tax incentive minus $10k gas savings over it's
lifetime of 100 years and minus $30k of productive time behind the wheel
because it drives itself.

~~~
x38iq84n
But first you have to get FSD package for +$5k, with actual FSD ability not
available but pending regulatory approval; Powerwall with megacharger so
charging that beast does not take a whole weekend; And if you want to rely on
the car then buy two because Tesla will not sell you parts if you ever need
them. They need to put them in new cars to keep the company afloat.

